# Lack of information with announcement so close



## Flake (Feb 20, 2012)

Every other camera which has been launched has had loads of rumours, we are now supposedly within a few days of the most anticipated camera, and there's hardly anything. Why is this?

A rumours not too long ago was that Canon have a number of possible cameras and have been awaiting the reaction to the D800 before making a choice as to which one to produce, but surely that decision must have been taken a while ago?

Why would Canons security for this camera be so much better than it has been for the other cameras?

Or could it be that we're not going to see the 5D MkII replacement announced on the 28th?


----------



## noodles (Feb 20, 2012)

I was thinking the same.
Maybe Canon is just not ready to show the new camera this month. Don't know.
Or, they really want to make sure the announcement of the succesor of the 5D MKII will hit like a hammer


----------



## pakosouthpark (Feb 20, 2012)

really? i think we have seen quite a few specs for it. but what i have been expecting is a leak of the hard body camera, if the announcement is for the 28.


----------



## simonxu11 (Feb 20, 2012)

pakosouthpark said:


> really? i think we have seen quite a few specs for it. but what i have been expecting is a leak of the hard body camera, if the announcement is for the 28.


none of them was given CR3


----------



## malasuerte (Feb 20, 2012)

> Every other camera which has been launched has had loads of rumours, we are now supposedly within a few days of the most anticipated camera, and there's hardly anything. Why is this?



And who told you its within a few days? Those are just rumors... Nothing certain for now. It could be within a few months.


----------



## moreorless (Feb 20, 2012)

The CR3 was for "the next month" wasnt it? we didnt get firm rumours about the the 1DX untill pretty close to the annoucement, same with the G1X.


----------



## wockawocka (Feb 20, 2012)

TBH I was expecting a solid date for the 1DX by now. I'm in Hong Kong in March and would like to know if I'll have it by then or if it's released whilst I'm out there so I can get it cheaper then the UK.

Maybe Canon doesn't even know. Maybe there's going to be one hell of a shortage for the first few months of release.


----------



## Fperez (Feb 20, 2012)

simonxu11 said:


> pakosouthpark said:
> 
> 
> > really? i think we have seen quite a few specs for it. but what i have been expecting is a leak of the hard body camera, if the announcement is for the 28.
> ...



Man, what an excuse. 

Did we not have a huge lack of information about the 1D X? and what about the 24-70 II? that one was probably VERY unexpected to show up when it did.

We don't really know if the information we've seen is true or not, and we also don't know when the announcement will be; *don't forget these are just rumors*.

Patience! :


----------



## whatta (Feb 20, 2012)

I am surprised that there is no info about the eos 650d just before the 25th anniversary of the eos 650.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canon_EOS_650


----------



## simonxu11 (Feb 20, 2012)

I know there will be a Canon event on 2nd March in Shanghai, China! But the person who leaked this info said there is nothing new in that event, only a few "old stuffs" such as G1X and three lenses ;D ;D


----------



## bolray (Feb 20, 2012)

One think I think that no one is touching is that usually these cameras are made available as a second body for the Olympics. Being an Olympic year, I think we should see these cameras available before July this year, not just announced. Does this make sense or historical evidence points to the contrary?


----------



## simonxu11 (Feb 20, 2012)

whatta said:


> I am surprised that there is no info about the eos 650d just before the 25th anniversary of the eos 650.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canon_EOS_650




The 25th anniversary of the eos 650 was on 17th of Feb 2012 according to this:
http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/technical/20years.do


----------



## whatta (Feb 20, 2012)

simonxu11 said:


> whatta said:
> 
> 
> > I am surprised that there is no info about the eos 650d just before the 25th anniversary of the eos 650.
> ...


thanks, the 25th anniversary is still correct, so I expect something nice for the 650d which is due anyway


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 20, 2012)

Information has very rarely been available more than a week before a announcement. There have been lots of rumors, but most of them just made up.

If there is going to be a new model the 28th, expect some leaks this weekend. Most leaks have been due to web sites accidentally posting embargoed information. Those sites are banned from pre-release info, so only the more careful ones remain, making it harder to get accurate leaks.


----------



## mkln (Feb 20, 2012)

simonxu11 said:


> whatta said:
> 
> 
> > I am surprised that there is no info about the eos 650d just before the 25th anniversary of the eos 650.
> ...



according to most sources 650 was marketed in march 1987 (maybe the announcement was in february, idk)

in the wiki article it's also reported that 1987 was canon's 50th anniversary

which makes march 2012:
- 25th eos anniversary
- 50th canon anniversary

canon, don't disappoint us.


----------



## Axilrod (Feb 20, 2012)

simonxu11 said:


> none of them was given CR3



http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/02/announcement-soon-cr3/


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 20, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> simonxu11 said:
> 
> 
> > none of them was given CR3
> ...



It was only the fact that something will be announced that was CR3. There were no CR3 specifications.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 21, 2012)

Northlight suggests March 2nd announcement and 22MP,6fps,full 1DX AF,best video quality of any DSLR.
http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/cameras/Canon_5d3.html


----------



## simonxu11 (Feb 21, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Northlight suggests March 2nd announcement and 22MP,6fps,full 1DX AF,best video quality of any DSLR.
> http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/cameras/Canon_5d3.html


Canon claimed 1DX is a filmmakers' DSLR. Now, the 5D3 will be bettter??
Check Nikon's two new DSLRs, they have more video features than Canon's at least on paper. And D800's video features are almost as the same as D4(it seems Nikon always make their non-pro consumers happy when they compare the key elements with the top-end model). 
It's time for Canon to make some hard desicions becasue they have cinema DSLR. We will see in two weeks if this rumor is correct.


----------



## Mr.Magic (Feb 21, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Northlight suggests March 2nd announcement and 22MP,6fps,full 1DX AF,best video quality of any DSLR.
> http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/cameras/Canon_5d3.html



NDA's expire on the 2nd, so probably announcement on the 1st. So test shots of pre-production cameras can only be put online the day after, like with the D800.

Note: March 1st 1987: announcement of the first EOS ever: EOS650 --> 25th anniversary is an nice announcement date


----------



## marekjoz (Feb 21, 2012)

They still have a week to decide which prototype to announce. For sure they are confused reading contradictory requirements here


----------



## kenraw (Feb 21, 2012)

I just hope Canon haven't made some bad eggs. I find it strange that after all the hype over their 1DX that was announced weeks ago, there isn't any high iso sample images. In fact the samples they have posted aren't exactly wow I need one of them camera's. Especially with the release of the D4 and D800 who's sample images are far better even though they too haven't shown high iso ones on the offical site, but shots from the D800 at iso 6400 are out there on blogs. So if the 1DX really lives up to the hype " performance redifined " then what are they afraid of? Also im concerned as to what they are going to do with new 5D, as now there is specualtion of it having an old AF from the 7D or 1DIV, not thats really bad but this is 3year old tech. Nikon have had awesome AF for years now in the D700 ( I know cos I've used one a lot ) and know they have improved it further in the D800. My only fear is that the new Canons need to match the Nikons AF at the very least, as I'm not interested in 14fps and iso 51200 if the shots are OOF then it's all irrelavant. My friend who is a fellow wedding shooter has a D800 on order an I can't wait to give it a try. I dont want to switch because of the money invested in L glass etc but at the end of the day I need a camera I can rely on on the job, I'm sick of taking shots and having that doubt as to whether they are going to be tack sharp. It frustrates me as when I've used a borrowed D700 on on a few of my weddings it was like taking candy from a baby, shooting at 2.8 the dam thing never missed. Come on Canon stop pussy footing about and release some awesome kit, there's thousands of us sat here waiting to spend vast amounts of cash, don't let it go to Nikon!!!


----------



## waving_odd (Feb 24, 2012)

*5D III/X on 27th/28th still CR3? Still no press invites / events? Really??*

CR Guy, still no leak info about press invites or events? Isn't it too quiet if the long awaited 5DIII/X is really going to be announced next Monday/Tuesday??


----------



## Ricku (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: 5D III/X on 27th/28th still CR3? Still no press invites / events? Really??*

I think not.


----------



## RedEye (Feb 24, 2012)

*Official Announcement Invitation*

Does anyone else think it's strange that we're less than 100 hours away from the supposed biggest DSLR launch of the year and there is no official press invitation dispersed across the news wires?


----------



## RattleSnake (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Announcement Invitation*

When I spoke to Canon a few weeks ago they said it is going to April or maybe even May, at least in Canada. I can't see a spread of several weeks between the releases when Canada and US are so accessible to each other. Given the silence I find this answer to be plausible. When I checked with my retailer he confirmed the delay.


----------



## waving_odd (Feb 25, 2012)

About a week or 2 before 1D X was announced on Oct 18 last year, there were this leaked info about press invites on CR:

Oct 12: http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/10/canon-announcement-in-singapore-october-18-2011/

Oct 9: http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/10/cps-event-on-october-18-in-the-netherlands/

Sep 27: http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/09/october-26-event/

And now there are only 3 calendar days (or 1 business day) before Feb 28.

I bet this CR3 will be downgraded soon to speculate just the specs but not the Feb 28 announcement date. I hope I am wrong, but the chance is low...


----------



## AUGS (Feb 25, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Northlight suggests March 2nd announcement and 22MP,6fps,full 1DX AF,best video quality of any DSLR.
> http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/cameras/Canon_5d3.html



And we shouldn't forget this too:
_"There are apparently invites to press events on March 2, 2012. That could be for the coming 5D, or another product."_
http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/02/canon-rebel-t4i-cr2/


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 25, 2012)

waving_odd said:


> And now there are only 3 calendar days (or 1 business day) before Feb 28.
> 
> I bet this CR3 will be downgraded soon to speculate just the specs but not the Feb 28 announcement date. I hope I am wrong, but the chance is low...



If there have been no press briefing leaks by tonight then that does seem odd indeed. Uniquely odd. But if it means they are fixing up specs to face the D800 better, then all for the good.
???


----------



## Ricku (Feb 25, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> But if it means they are fixing up specs to face the D800 better, then all for the good.


I'd like to think that too, but I doubt it.

If Canon's announcement were planned for next week or even somewhere in first half of April, it means that the 5D3 design is already sealed and that the cameras are already being made at the factory.

If the D800 really caught Canon off guard, they probably had no time to beef up the 5D3 specs.

I just hope that it didn't catch them off guard..


----------



## KeithR (Feb 25, 2012)

Ricku said:


> If Canon's announcement were planned for next week or even somewhere in first half of April, it means that the 5D3 design is already sealed and that the cameras are already being made at the factory.


That's guaranteed - the "5D Mk III" spec will have been locked down probably a couple of years ago.



> If the D800 really caught Canon off guard, they probably had no time to beef up the 5D3 specs.


Not "off guard", but in response to all the online whining and caterwauling about "too many megapixels".

Like it or not, this is likely to be the Canon "we've" asked for...


----------



## WoodysGamertag (Feb 25, 2012)

KeithR said:


> Like it or not, this is likely to be the Canon "we've" asked for...


FWIW, it's the one that "I" want. 22MP is fine with me. I do mostly video so the autofocus isn't my main concern either, although I understand it's important to you guys.

I just want good dynamic range, audio controls, and ISO performance and I'll be happy.


----------



## ramon123 (Feb 26, 2012)

*Press invites for Feb 28th and March 2nd*

Where are the press invites for Feb 28th and March 2nd?

Why have they not been sent out yet and we are within around 60 hours of the announcement? Normally we get these invites well before.


----------



## simonxu11 (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Press invites for Feb 28th and March 2nd*

Just received a Canon invitation, a major Canon event on 2nd of March in Shanghai,China.
It's called* IXUS Night Show*




P.S. Canon announced 5D mark II in Shanghai on 23rd of September in 2008


----------



## ramon123 (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Press invites for Feb 28th and March 2nd*

How does the IXUS show have anything to do with the 5DX/III or 650D?


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Press invites for Feb 28th and March 2nd*



ramon123 said:


> How does the IXUS show have anything to do with the 5DX/III or 650D?



Maybe this whole CR3 thing is a bust. NL says they have no official leaks yet.
Maybe they are re-tooling and upping 5D3 specs a bit and waiting until typical August?


----------



## Abraxx (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Press invites for Feb 28th and March 2nd*

No invitations yet? Hm... :-[


----------



## ramon123 (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Press invites for Feb 28th and March 2nd*

Well I'm sure many will agree that this is a bit worrying as its around 2 days to go and no proper invites like Hollywoods C300 have been sent out. 

CR gave a CR3 rating for the new 5D on 27/28 Feb yet has been extremely quite since that post on 22 Feb. 

Anyone in the know please come forward :-\


----------



## TonyY (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Press invites for Feb 28th and March 2nd*

heard rumor, there is no 5D III or X this time. It is posponed...


----------



## tt (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Press invites for Feb 28th and March 2nd*



ramon123 said:


> Well I'm sure many will agree that this is a bit worrying as its around 2 days to go and no proper invites like Hollywoods C300 have been sent out.
> 
> CR gave a CR3 rating for the new 5D on 27/28 Feb yet has been extremely quite since that post on 22 Feb.
> 
> Anyone in the know please come forward :-\



Didn't invites for the C300 event go out a month and a half beforehand?

Agree they're planning to do an EOS Anniversary times tease/advert /video ? 
Still gunning for info and announcement by Focus on starting on the 4th!


----------



## ramon123 (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Press invites for Feb 28th and March 2nd*



TonyY said:


> heard rumor, there is no 5D III or X this time. It is posponed...



from who?


----------



## Ricku (Feb 26, 2012)

It is obviously postponed.

One can only hope it is because they want to give it better features to match the D800, but I doubt it..


----------



## ramon123 (Feb 26, 2012)

Ricku said:


> It is obviously postponed.
> 
> One can only hope it is because they want to give it better features to match the D800, but I doubt it..



it still stands at CR3 so I don't know if you're correct. This is a bit time for CRguy and if its been postponed I am sure that he would change the posting that he made on 22 Feb.

As of now, everyone is a little confused with the CR3 and yet no press invite.


----------



## Ricku (Feb 26, 2012)

ramon123 said:


> it still stands at CR3 so I don't know if you're correct. This is a bit time for CRguy and if its been postponed I am sure that he would change the posting that he made on 22 Feb.
> 
> As of now, everyone is a little confused with the CR3 and yet no press invite.


Maybe CR guy is hoping for some kind of miracle?

Canon will not release this camera without a propper and enormous press event. Invitations are usually sent out 3 - 5 days ahead.

So..


----------



## marekjoz (Feb 26, 2012)

Ricku said:


> ramon123 said:
> 
> 
> > it still stands at CR3 so I don't know if you're correct. This is a bit time for CRguy and if its been postponed I am sure that he would change the posting that he made on 22 Feb.
> ...



Invitations sent on 27th for an announcement on March 2nd?


----------



## Ricku (Feb 26, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> Invitations sent on 27th for an announcement on March 2nd?


We'll see.

But the rumored announcement date (CR3 rating) is February 27/28.


----------



## ramon123 (Feb 26, 2012)

where is the press invite for 2nd march? and I am not talking about the IXUS event!


----------



## simonxu11 (Feb 26, 2012)

ramon123 said:


> where is the press invite for 2nd march? and I am not talking about the IXUS event!


Admin just updated~!! March 2


----------

